
A Bloated Silicon Valley and the Madness of Crowds - mudil
https://www.ft.com/content/968f2022-6878-11e7-9a66-93fb352ba1fe?segmentId=7ac5b61e-8d73-f906-98c6-68ac3b9ee271
======
DrScump
(paywalled)

